# Looking for new x570 Motherboard. Recommendations?



## MarcHedenberg (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi there,

Welp, it looks like after lots of agonising testing, my x370 motherboard is dying and I now come to you all for desperate aid. Lots of hard crashes, USB ports have stopped working one by one (I'm down to my last 4), RAM won't work at stock speeds, and a whole litany of other problems. A Windows reinstall hasn't done much to help, nor has updating my BIOS.

For context, I have a Ryzen 3700x and 40GB 3200mhz of Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM (2x16 + 2x4...I know it's weird). 

I'm just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on what I should get for a motherboard. I can tell you that while I already have one M.2 NVME drive, I would very much like to add a second one. The more SATA ports, the better. My max budget on a motherboard would be £350ish. 

Got any suggestions?

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2020)

X570 AORUS ULTRA (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## VladK (Apr 15, 2020)

I ordered ASRock X570M PRO4 AM4 AMD X570 last week, but all I needed was mATX form factor, Ryzen3, 64GB RAM, and 2 PCIe-4 NVMe slots.
If you need a bigger board, 3 NVMe slots, etc., it would not fit your bill.


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Apr 16, 2020)

easyrider said:


> X570 AORUS ULTRA (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> ...



That looks good actually? Is there a reason to go with the Master over the Ultra instead would you say?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2020)

MarcHedenberg said:


> That looks good actually? Is there a reason to go with the Master over the Ultra instead would you say?




Not really, unless you want the onboard LED error diagnostics... and another lan port...

I bought the Ultra and its been very very solid.

You can compare the mobos here...I went with the ultra as I wanted to have 3 x NVME slots but didn't need the extra LAN port and was not interested in the other features for nearly £90 more at the time.

The 90 saved was put towards more Memory.

I paid £275 for the Ultra at amazon and the Master was £365

My moto is always buy a mobo with features you will use...If not then put the money into features you will...like ram!









The AMD X570 Motherboard Overview: Over 35+ Motherboards Analyzed







www.anandtech.com













The AMD X570 Motherboard Overview: Over 35+ Motherboards Analyzed







www.anandtech.com


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 16, 2020)

I would either go with the one that has been offered (Gigabyte), ASRock Taichi or something from ASUS Tech


----------



## Pictus (Apr 16, 2020)

MarcHedenberg said:


> That looks good actually? Is there a reason to go with the Master over the Ultra instead would you say?


They are excellent motherboards, but pay attention that the Gigabyte Xtreme/Master/Ultra/Pro
revision *1.**1* have Thunderbolt header(you can add a Thunderbolt card), but the revision *1.0*
does not have.

The Ultra has good VRM, but the Master has a very good one and both are capable to
handle a Ryzen 9 3950X CPU.
The Master have a better sound, *DUAL BIOS*, debug LED and DUAL LAN(one is 2.5GbE).








(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


Updated 6-30-19 Future home of the X570 Aorus thread. https://www.aorus.com/event-detail.php?i=1083 AORUS Pillow & Screwdriver ($30 Value!) X570 beta BIOS thread: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7098...ta-bios-thread Aorus Xtreme = flagship , no chipset...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Dunshield (Apr 16, 2020)

Another vote for the X570 Aorus Master.

And: what Pictus said regarding rev. 1.1.

(I have rev 1.0 because that is all they had 10 days ago.)


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you all for your excellent suggestions. I think I'll go with the Ultra so I can use the savings to add on some more memory as easyrider suggested.


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Apr 24, 2020)

One more question I have actually. I already own the 3700x but am finding that I'm maxing out my CPU at about 100 tracks in my orchestral templates with libraries like BBCSO and CSS. Is it worth upgrading to 3950x or should I just wait until Ryzen 4000?


----------



## Pictus (Apr 24, 2020)

It is worth to upgrade to the 3950x, but sadly we do not have crystal ball to know the future... 
The Ryzen 4000 will be better, but how much we truly do not know... 15% ?
With all the virus mess I would not be surprised if the Ryzen 4000 for desktops is delayed to 2021.








Updated AMD Ryzen and EPYC CPU Roadmaps March 2020: Milan, Genoa, and Vermeer







www.anandtech.com


----------



## madfloyd (May 14, 2020)

Would anyone know why the X570 Aorus Master isn't available? It's listed as 'not available' at Amazon & NewEgg and I'm wondering if this is because it's an outdated model or just unlucky timing (or pandemic related).


----------

